# What do you use to cut holes in your case



## Sean8 (Apr 16, 2009)

I wanna cut some for my psu on my antec 900 thinking of using a hole saw but not sure if itll tear it or it will be a clean cut.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 16, 2009)

Most of the time I use some painters tape(the blue stuff) to tape off were I am about to cut, grab a CD for the circle and trace it.  You can either use a dremel or a hole saw.  If using a hole saw take a ruler and make a X within the circle so you know were your center is.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 16, 2009)

Tin snips


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 16, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Tin snips



I can picture that coming out bad lol


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 16, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> I can picture that coming out bad lol



lawl, my case is a jagged mis-shapen monstrosity, but there's now slightly better airflow.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2009)

I use a dremel


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2009)

I punch right through it Chuck Norris Style!

Nah most people use a drill bit and cut a pretty hole.  Dremel is another option with the appropriate tips.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 16, 2009)

Best way is to mark a circle, use a small drill-bit and drill as many holes arround it, then rasp till u are close to the mark ... easiest and cleanest way to do ....


----------



## jagass (Apr 16, 2009)

Really haven't tried by myself...But I saw some guys doing it...


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 16, 2009)

jagass said:


> Really haven't tried by myself...But I saw some guys doing it...



check my thread Projekt "cosmos" 1000, if done that with the upper fan cover pic avaible


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

dremel for me.. slowly but surely


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 6, 2009)

jigsaw with a nice metal blade


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Tin snips



+1 big time!

the more you do it the better you will get.. I have a pair of them that are over 30 years old and they cut just fine.


n0tiert said:


> Best way is to mark a circle, use a small drill-bit and drill as many holes arround it, then rasp till u are close to the mark ... easiest and cleanest way to do ....


The prob is the amount of time needed, all the metal bits left over, and tons of chances to slip and scratch the case



kenkickr said:


> If using a hole saw take a ruler and make a X within the circle so you know were your center is.


best way other than tin snips as long as you get a good quality hole saw



icon1 said:


> dremel for me.. slowly but surely


very expensive for all the cutting wheels (not to mention in the last 2 years I have gone through 4 Dremel tools)



AthlonX2 said:


> jigsaw with a nice metal blade


works well as long as the surface is protected and a very fine blade is used..



mlee49 said:


> I punch right through it Chuck Norris Style!


only works if ur chuck Norris


----------



## n0tiert (May 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> +1 big time!
> 
> the more you do it the better you will get.. I have a pair of them that are over 30 years old and they cut just fine.
> 
> ...





Make shure u Tape the area good if already painted, else sand it later on and then paint it ..... it´s up to you and what u can handle, drilling & rasp, saw with dremel  or hole saw......


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

tape does nothing when a drill bit slips....

I saw the big oval you did that way and let me tell you it took 1000X more skill than a hole saw or tin snips... the thing is 99% wouldnt be able to do as nice a job as you did..(me included)


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2009)

i'm another dremel user although i use it around the house for other things too.


----------



## phanbuey (May 6, 2009)

Drill and then nibbler tool... gives the striaghtest cut and saves alot of sanding time.  Only does straight lines well tho.







it can do curved likes too but its alot harder than it looks, also thick metal with break your hands.


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Drill and then nibbler tool... gives the striaghtest cut and saves alot of sanding time.  Only does straight lines well tho.
> 
> http://zedomax.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/toolblog.jpg
> 
> it can do curved likes too but its alot harder than it looks, also thick metal with break your hands.



that looks like fun....

this looks interesting too
http://grizzly.com/products/G9947


----------



## phanbuey (May 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> that looks like fun....



  Im still healing after trying to nibble out an hole from a 2mm thick aluminum.  But hey it looks good... Ive ruined 3 [cheap] cases because of my suckage with tin snips.

That grizzly is awesome...


----------



## MKmods (May 6, 2009)

lol, ALWAYS get the good ones (Wiss) and my fav is the red handle ones (left hand cuts)


----------



## n0tiert (May 6, 2009)

MKmods said:


> tape does nothing when a drill bit slips....
> 
> I saw the big oval you did that way and let me tell you it took 1000X more skill than a hole saw or tin snips... the thing is 99% wouldnt be able to do as nice a job as you did..(me included)



thx 

if u take your time and don´t rush you can do it !


----------



## kyle2020 (May 6, 2009)

Personally, only ever used a dremel. My neighbour (Rolls Royce Engineer retiree) recommended tin snips, and I did use them for a few holes in my old 900, however since I have used my rotary tool with some reinforced wheels - usually one wheel will last me 2 - 3 cuts, but im still learning how to use one efficiently. 

My advice? A rotary tool with some tough cutting discs and a pack of files.


----------



## G@dn!q (May 6, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> jigsaw with a nice metal blade



+1 to that method (if u have proper tools and know what ur doing)


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 6, 2009)

I used my dremel, but then it broke. So now I drill a lot of small holes in circles with my ordinary drill, and then just "cut" it out (hard to explain), and after that I have to remove all the sharp edges from the the leftover holes.. Went faster with the dremel.


----------

